# Hole saw for drilling wood



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I often need to drill out large holes thru the rim joist of old houses for service raceways. The other day I drilled thru 5 3/4" of solid wood. 

I usually use a self feed bit, but this type of bit has to do a lot of work turning the entire inside of the hole into shavings. I figure a hole saw might be more efficient.

What hole saws do you guys recommend for drilling old hard wood?


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

What size holes?

I've been using the Milwaukee ones for about 5 years now and they last longer than the Lenox & Greenlee ones I used to get. Pretty happy with them.

I use them for all my holes over 1" or where I want an exact fit for conduit.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

Mainly 2 1/8" and 2 9/16".

I remember Bosch had some new hole saw released a couple years ago, it was supposed to be great for wood and even masonry, but I haven't heard anything since.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I have a kit from Lenox that I really like. Oops, wrong one. Here it is. 

http://www.lenoxtools.com/pages/308021200l-electricians-speed-slot-hole-saw-kit-17-piece.aspx


----------



## Galt (Sep 11, 2013)

I use a standard hole saw. Saw in a couple inches then take a wood chisel or beater screw driver and break out pieces then saw some more and repeat A self feed will not work on many hardwoods.hard maple and elm being extra difficult .


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

The big hawgs from milwaukee work pretty well. I hear the Blue Boar are better but never tried them. The problem with the hole saw in wood is more ejecting the sawdust so the teeth can make good contact, these new saws with the big slot let the sawdust out. With a self feed, the bit only really works if it's sharp enough and the wood soft enough to keep up with itself. It either goes fast, using a lot of torque, or slows to a crawl. If the tip isn't getting good bite, and you aren't in a position you can really lean on it, the self feeds suck rocks.


----------



## PlugsAndLights (Jan 19, 2016)

Is a self feed bit the same as an auger bit? 
I use auger bits wherever I can. Even though hole saws cut much less 
material, they're slow by comparison. Then there's the blocks you have
to pry outta the saw. 
Plumbers like forstner bits for this sorta size. I haven't tried them. 
P&L


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

Sawdust evacuation hole:






Drill and drop:






Without knowing the diameter of the bore required -- I can't hazard a guess. :no:


----------



## RePhase277 (Feb 5, 2008)

I like Lenox and Milwaukee. Ridgid is up there too. The absolute worst are Skil, Black & Decker, Greenlee, and Vermont American.

The key is to not let the saw get too hot and to periodically pull it out to clear the dust.


----------



## zac (May 11, 2009)

telsa said:


> Sawdust evacuation hole:
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNk1zfY-4fw
> 
> ...


Nice bit of info. Thanks Telsa.

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## Switched (Dec 23, 2012)

InPhase277 said:


> I like Lenox and Milwaukee. Ridgid is up there too. The absolute worst are Skil, Black & Decker, Greenlee, and Vermont American.
> 
> The key is to not let the saw get too hot and to periodically pull it out to clear the dust.


A little tap with the linesman's does wonders!


----------



## Majewski (Jan 8, 2016)

HackWork said:


> I often need to drill out large holes thru the rim joist of old houses for service raceways. The other day I drilled thru 5 3/4" of solid wood.
> 
> I usually use a self feed bit, but this type of bit has to do a lot of work turning the entire inside of the hole into shavings. I figure a hole saw might be more efficient.
> 
> What hole saws do you guys recommend for drilling old hard wood?


Obviously I keep Milwaukee wood whole saw kits with me. Just like switched said, manage the dust from time to time and you should be good!


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

PlugsAndLights said:


> Is a self feed bit the same as an auger bit?
> I use auger bits wherever I can. Even though hole saws cut much less
> material, they're slow by comparison. Then there's the blocks you have
> to pry outta the saw.
> ...


A self feed bit is what you see the plumbers using. They are a little different than forstner bits, and they pull themselves thru the wood.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

PlugsAndLights said:


> Is a self feed bit the same as an auger bit?
> I use auger bits wherever I can. Even though hole saws cut much less
> material, they're slow by comparison. Then there's the blocks you have
> to pry outta the saw.
> ...


Self feeds use the same cutting method as augers - a point that scores the outside, followed by a chiseling edge that lifts out the wood. The auger has a spiral shaft, the self feed has a heavy hex shank. The self feed takes over where the auger leaves off, size wise, more or less.


----------



## bobbarker (Aug 6, 2015)

Forstner bits and the self feed forstner bits the type plumbers use are easily the best when going through thicker cuts of wood like a joist. The only problem is that if they hit metal ie nails or screws they become pretty useless. These type of bits clean the hole as they go while hole saws do not and that cleaning makes them better and faster which is why you never see carpenters using holesaws


----------



## Grogan14 (Jul 16, 2009)

Anywhere I'm not likely to encounter nails, holes much larger than 1" - where I used to use a self-feed bit - I use a Milwaukee Big Hawg or similar. Being a hole saw, you can get away with a lot less drill than with a self-feed. I despise traditional hole saws.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

I think I am going to get the Milwaukee Big Hawg in a couple sizes. If anyone knows the cheapest place to get them, let me know! Thanks for the info guys!


----------



## macmikeman (Jan 23, 2007)

Oh those. I have a Lennox one for 2'' grc , has one slot and blade instead of the three in the image I just saw. Worked super nice for a pretty long time, but once it got dull it was pretty worthless after that. So I got another one. It's pretty worthless now. They sell the Lennox ones cheap at Lowes.


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

To clean up some confusion:

Forstner bit are wholly impractical outside of a drill press. They have NO self-feeding abilities whatsoever.

Buy one and try it out. 

What they are sweet about is cabinet making. They leave extremely clean bores.

&&&&&&

There is a HUGE difference between hole-saws that have the latest carbide cutting edges and the old fashioned bi-metallic saws... which are obsolete.

The best North American major manufacturer is Lenox. 

{ Lenox private labels for Hilti and others. )

Near as I can tell, Morse private labels for Greenlee... that's a hunch based upon field experience.

&&&&&&

As for old, hard, wood -- keep a fire extinguisher at the ready.

Don't let resin build up on your hole-saw -- as that's the source of most friction.


----------



## HackWork (Oct 2, 2009)

macmikeman said:


> Oh those. I have a Lennox one for 2'' grc , has one slot and blade instead of the three in the image I just saw. Worked super nice for a pretty long time, but once it got dull it was pretty worthless after that. So I got another one. It's pretty worthless now. They sell the Lennox ones cheap at Lowes.


Yeah, seems like everyone uses this same design but with 3 cutters instead of 1. Makes sense. This design also makes it easy to get the plug out.


----------

